# Dispatch not hooked to windows memory jacob.dll



## LLHELBIG (22. Juni 2010)

---------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Thomas Darimont (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

wann bekommst du denn den Fehler?

wenn das nach "einiger Zeit" geschieht, sprich nachdem schon einige Konvertierungen durchgelaufen sind, dann
liegts wohl daran, dass JACOB keinen Speicher mehr bekommen kann... Gibst du alle Resourcen (native Objekte) explizit 
wieder frei, wenn du sie nicht mehr brauchst?

Gruß Tom


----------



## mccae (22. Juni 2010)

Huhu,

"Dispatch not hooked to windows memory" hört sich für mich nach einem herrenlosen Dispatch Object an....

@Tom
Soweit ich weiß kümmert sich JACOB selbst darum, dass nicht mehr vom nativen Teil verwendete Ressourcen freigegeben werden (Wenn auch nicht sofort).

Ein erstelltes Jacob Object landet in der ROT (Running Object Table), und verschwindet erst, wenn der Referencecount auf 0 ist.

Vielleicht wäre es empfehlenswert nicht gebrauchte Objekte manuell lösen, sollte es sich um ein Speicherproblem handeln?!

Grüße,
Martin


----------

